# Black Water/grey Water Indicators



## darinandsherry (Jun 20, 2010)

Took the new 325 Fre out for the first time recently. We were at a site that had just power and water but no sewer connection. 3-4 days into our first week the tanks were showing full. Pulled the trailer over to the dump station all excited about my first "dump". I thought it odd that none of the valves were labeled for which valve emptied which tank. The grey water for the galley was easy to figure out because of the direction that the plumbing came from but the grey water for the shower and black water plumbing disappear under the underside covers making it impossible to see which valve served each tank. I think I have it figured now but can someone explain why when I drain my blackwater tank that the level indicator for the shower grey water tank indicates that some of it has emptied as well when I havent even opened that valve yet ????

Darin


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

They may be wired incorrectly for the gray to indicate lower when you dumped black. As for them being labeled or not, they seem to get them wrong about 50% of the time so this way you do not have to remove the wrong label to put them on correctly.

As for which valve goes to which tank. Easy to figure out. if your shower is forward of the toilet then the grey water valve will be forward fo the black water valve. Galley valve as you say is obvious due to its location.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

On my 30' 5er the valves goes from the front of the camper; Gray (shower) Black(nearest to outlet) and gray 2 from kitchen. Usually the black tank valve will be nearest the dump outlet so it will have the least restrictions and will empty completely. As far as the indicators goes, after one or two uses they will start having bogus readings as stuff hangs up on the probes and slime coats the inside of the tanks. The best I have done on the black tank after 3 years is to get it to read a 1/3 full when it's empty.


----------

